# VW Salvage Yards in San Fernando Valley, CA?



## filmnoire (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, guys. 

Hope I haven't posted this in the wrong forum. I have a 2000 Jetta and like most older dubs, stupid little plastic pieces are starting to break, etc. I need to find a pick-your-own-part salvage yard in the Los Angeles area (I live in Northridge, 91325) that has a significant number of Volkswagens and I'm having a tough time of it. Love my VW, but it's not worth being taken advantage of by the dealerships for every little thing anymore. 

Any help is much appreciated! 
:beer:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

You can check out the regional forums. Someone local might have a better idea. good luck


----------



## filmnoire (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks, deletedo. Giving it a shot. :thumbup:


----------

